# How come Palestrina mocked Jacquet of Mantua in a parody this is so mean?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Listen i know i know Palestria is herald has one of the greatest composer of renaissance whit monteverdi, gabrielli, allegri but mocking the franco-flemish school artform and music how crude and rude, beside i like Jacquet of Mantua more than Palestrina dont ask me why i dont know why and can't answer, hmm how about somme people like pineapples taste better than let's says oranges, but put in context of polyphony format.I would says Mantua(Jacque de mantoue, jacob van mantua) may be a more dissonant composer correct me if im wrong will palestrina is a better composer but more conventional less dissonant , but still great music.

May i dare says has a joke Palestrina is a jerk in some way, just because he did this he anger me, and i bought the parody for christ sake :lol: it's good but please give mister Jacques de Mantoue is laurel, give to cesars what remain to cesars , i can't beleive people see this composer as an ace of spade, jeez darn...deprofundis hyper ventilated turn red... counted 30 seconds...

But in the end i like both , but this dosen't make Palestrina a nice guy i will use french to discribed him so people in french sphere of talk classical will laught a bit, Palestrina est une sacrer peau de vache



Than i would like to had what your view on this can someone here tell me something like, look deprofundis i feel like you strongly about mister Mantua talent skill artform, yet i still find palestrina better i would still fall asleep at night (just kidding).

do i take it personnal palestrina offended Mantua no no no...yes!!! i take it personnal and i will slap in the face Palestrina in the heavens of heavens for this, if you beleive in a hypotetical utopic place call heaven than you sir mister Palestrina will be judge for your mockery of sacro saint flemish polyphony.

Dont worry, im not that bitter today was a great day, but i feel grumpy and happy both at the same time how wierd how unsual. Deprofundis had to bash is anger on someone today and find the ideal candidate whit a hudge ego therefore Palestrina whit all do respect , have a good night folks and please enjoy the music.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

This sounds interesting. In what way did Palestrina mock Jacquet?

(I ask because I'm wondering if you're referring to parody masses, a common genre in the Renaissance that every major Renaissance composer practiced and which had nothing to do with "parody" in the modern sense of the term.)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Eschbeg oh i see it's more than what i think of it's a genra now i get it, i was fool in beleiving yah know what...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Well Palestrina wrote some parody masses on music by Jacquet, but I think it's a way of honouring him!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parody_mass


----------

